# 2014 Parking Fine



## Majicman

Last time I visited France was in 2014. On the last day of my holiday I parked incorrectly in a street. When I returned my hire vehicle has been towed away to the local police station and I had to pay a fine to release it which I did.

I was given a postcard and told to attach stamps to it to pay a further fine for illegal parking. As I was going home the next day I never paid this.

If I return to France this Summer on holiday, with this be flagged up if I hire a car or get stopped by police for any reason?

Many Thanks


----------



## Antibes

Majicman said:


> Last time I visited France was in 2014. On the last day of my holiday I parked incorrectly in a street. When I returned my hire vehicle has been towed away to the local police station and I had to pay a fine to release it which I did.
> 
> I was given a postcard and told to attach stamps to it to pay a further fine for illegal parking. As I was going home the next day I never paid this.
> 
> If I return to France this Summer on holiday, with this be flagged up if I hire a car or get stopped by police for any reason?
> 
> Many Thanks


I really don't think you have anything to worry about. I had the same issue on two occasions previously, 2017 & 2019 and nothing ever came of it....


----------



## Majicman

They did take my driving licence number when they released the hire car back


----------



## Antibes

Majicman said:


> They did take my driving licence number when they released the hire car back


Thats just standard procedure, so they can chase you for speeding fines, or damage etc.... I've never had them chase me for parking.


----------

